# 1969 GTO Fender Emblem placement



## Mainlin (Jul 21, 2014)

I tried to find any other posts that answer this question and I couldn't. So, if there is one then just point me in the right direction.

My GTO doesn't have the fender emblems. A previous owner removed them and filled the holes. I'd like to put emblems back on the car but I don't know exactly where they go on the fender. Does anyone have measurements for this? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Mainlin (Jul 21, 2014)

Can anyone provide me with a picture while holding up a ruler even?? I want to get it right...


----------



## Mainlin (Jul 21, 2014)

Nevermind... I finally found THE post with the answer... GTO fender emblems on 69'


----------



## Mainlin (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is a picture with measurements overlaid on it...


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Consider attaching the emblems with heavy duty/automotive grade 3M Double Back Adhesive Tape instead of drilling holes.

3M Super Strong Automotive Attachment Tape, double sided tape, foam tape, 3M mounting tape


----------



## Mainlin (Jul 21, 2014)

That is intriguing. Is that what you've done with yours?


----------

